# ATF CAVES ! Green Tips forever!



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

BATFE CAVED ! ! ! ! ! Green Tips forever! :rulaiz:::clapping::


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Complain loud, complain often. Let everyone at government house know how impassioned you are. They will get the message when its obvious, occasionally those that do not need removed from office via the ballot box.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

While it appears the exemption will stay in place, the publishing error may suggest they were headed in a different direction. 
The upshot of this on a personal level, is that I'm now being asked to pay 40 cents a round for common (XM193) 5.56 ammo that in January I was buying at 29 cents a round.

Some days it feels like we are winning the battles and loosing the war. (Sarc.)


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

this was a battle that was won but the war is far from being over. they got caught this time and called out on it. I promise this will not be the last time they try.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Only until the NEXT TIME.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do you really think they gave up. Stand by or a new approach. This was just a trial run.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They backed off because we turned the heat up on them! But like Arnold said in Terminator,
I'll be back.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep, the NRA has been flooding my mailbox with messages about how they forced Obama to relent. 
Good job Wayne LaPierre. He may be a madman, but he's OUR madman.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I may have to re evaluate my standard. I just bought my first AR in November, have slowly been putting all the pieces I want on it and finished yesterday and bought 120 round 193 for about .51 cents per, American Eagle box, Walmart. I was thinking that .43 to .50 was a going rate for 5.56. I'll have to search harder.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Round one, o.k. now they got all our e-mail addresses of the people that use these evil cop killer bullets to shoot paper, get us out of the way and things should be pretty easy ! To the above post, 5.56 is at about .35 a round if you look around and FYI the ZQ1 ammo sold at Wal Mart is loaded with the ss109 projectile that is the same as NATO M855 round without the green paint.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

DARK1 said:


> Round one, o.k. now they got all our e-mail addresses of the people that use these evil cop killer bullets to shoot paper, get us out of the way and things should be pretty easy ! To the above post, 5.56 is at about .35 a round if you look around and FYI the ZQ1 ammo sold at Wal Mart is loaded with the ss109 projectile that is the same as NATO M855 round without the green paint.


I have radioscopes (Xrays) of the ammo side by side and there are differences between ZQI & M855. The difference is ZQI has copper tips not steel and they are not quite as uniform overall as the M855. If you want to see the actual radioscope, log onto the gunchannels.com and search for the last reloading chat hosting by "Goodguy with a gun" or go to his youtube channel as he hosted the chat. Copper is a good tip as well as steel as far as terminal ballistics go, however the steel tip on the M855 is more consistent on every round.
Just getting the information out there!


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

so does this mean the price will lower for 5.56?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Isn't it ironic that they attempt a ban on our ammo while they stock up on billions of rounds of hollow points. I'm glad I'm stocked deep and started reloading. Everything they do is part of a package -- disarm America.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree with most here. Just a trial run. We happened to be paying attention this time but they will keep trying to sneak it in one way or the other. We must remain ever vigelent I am affraid. It's a shame really, given the explicite right of the second amendment, we have to worry about this at all.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

chalk up another one for the good guys!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

They will be back with it.just wait.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

ghostman said:


> so does this mean the price will lower for 5.56?


 I would say yes, eventually, but the resent panic buy has once again depleted a lot of stock and drove the prices up again. Be patient, they will start to drop as inventory increases.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Next term we will prolly have a republican in the big house and ammo prices will drop because the manufacturers won't be able to fear-monger us like they have since Obama got elected. 

Stock up during republican terms, and you don;t have to buy during democratic terms.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Next term we will prolly have a republican in the big house and ammo prices will drop because the manufacturers won't be able to fear-monger us like they have since Obama got elected.
> 
> Stock up during republican terms, and you don;t have to buy during democratic terms.


So assuming most Presidents get elected for 8 years, by 2024 I need an 8 year supply of ammo. Correct?


----------

